# Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung



## xeno75 (20. März 2011)

*Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo El Pr1nc1pal,

ich habe leider noch kein Mainboard aber weil ich neugierig auf die Lüfter vom 650D war habe ich den Büroklammer-Trick verwendet und mein Netzteil so gestartet. Dabei habe ich herausgefunden, wenn man die Lüftersteuerung auf medium oder low stellt gibt es ein brummendes Geräusch.
Im englischen Support-Forum  habe ich gelesen ihr arbeitet daran und es wird ein kostenloses Repair Kit geben um diesen Fehler zu beheben. Trifft das auch für deutsche Kunden zu und wann/wie bekommt man das Repair Kit?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Sobald das Kit verfügbar ist - wird dies selbstverständlich publiziert - in der IT Presse aber auch auf Corsair.com

Mir liegen derzeit keine weiteren Infos vor, sobald eine Lösung bereit steht wird diese natürlich dem Kunden bereit gestellt.


----------



## Baretto (21. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen,

google suche und direkt der erste link bescheibt auch genau mein problem. dachte es liegt am lüfter, aber ohne die lüftersteuerung funktioniert er einwandfrei. hoffentlich bekommt corsair das in den griff, es wäre schade bei diesem super gehäuse.

mfg


----------



## xeno75 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Leidensgenosse 

In einem Statement habe ich gelesen, das Corsair 2 Lösungen zu dem Problem gefunden hat: Das Signal der Lüftersteuerung wird in den mittleren und niedrigen Stufen wohl unsauber was den Lüfter zum Brummen bringt. Also könnte man das Signal verbessern oder den Lüfter besser entkoppeln. Welche Lösung Corsair nun verfolgen wird weiß man aber wohl noch nicht. Das Signal zu verbessern klingt für mich aber nach der saubereren Lösung, weil man dadurch die Ursache behebt und nicht nur den unangenehmen Effekt bekämpft.

Hier das Zitat des Corsair Mitarbeiters (Redbeard)


> It's a combination of the controller and the larger fans. The PWM signal from the controller causes the fans to shimmy just a little bit, and the initial shipments had the wrong rubber grommets installed on the fans.
> 
> In the lab we've fixed this a couple of ways, the most basic of which is to put the much softer rubber grommets on the fans (which prevents the motor noise from being transmitted to the chassis) and another way is to smooth out the PWM signal from the fan controller with an in-line capacitor.
> 
> ...


  (quelle: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1574865&page=14)

Wollen wir hoffen das Problem wird schnell und auf dem kleinen Dienstweg behoben.


----------



## xeno75 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Auf der Corsair Site ist das Kit jetzt gelistet. Was muss ich tun um eins zu bekommen El Pr1nc1pal?

Obsidian Series® 650D Fan Adapter Kit


----------



## xeno75 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Ok, ich habe das Kit jetzt auf corsair.com bestellt - Für 0 Euro + 0 Euro Versandkosten. Mal sehen ob's klappt


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Sollte Problemlos klappen, ansonsten bitte direkt bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com melden mit der Bitte um Ersatz - das sollte problemlos klappen


----------



## Godaishu (29. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Habe es auch bestellt. Da ich erstmal dachte es liegt am Lüfter, muss ich meine Meinung vielleicht nochmal ändern ... Es war eigentlich das einzige das mich an dem Gehäuse wirklich gestört hat. 

Wenn man nur vorne noch Bohrungen für 120 bzw 140mm Lüfter hätte, wäre es perfekt 

G


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*



Godaishu schrieb:


> Wenn man nur vorne noch Bohrungen für 120 bzw 140mm Lüfter hätte, wäre es perfekt


 
Yup, das denke ich auch...und damit sind wir auch nicht alleine wenn man die Diskussionen zu den Cases betrachtet. 
Die Auswahl an 20 mm tiefen 200er Lüftern ist einfach zu klein. Besonders wenn es um einsaugend montierte Frontlüfter geht. Ich habe mir jetzt 2 Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline bestellt. Aber auch bei denen muss ich basteln weil die nicht für einsaugende Montage gedacht sind, was aber für den Frontlüfter ja sein muss.


----------



## xeno75 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Die Xigmatek XLF-2004 habe ich jetzt angeschaut und werde sie wieder zurück senden. 
Sie sind zwar leiser als als die Standard-Lüfter an der (noch defekten) Lüftersteuerung aber sie gefallen mir einfach nicht. 
Da warte ich lieber auf den Fix von Corsair und überlege mir zur Not danach noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Godaishu (30. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Das ist gut zu wissen. Die Dinger sahen auf den Bildern auch ziemlich gruselig aus.

Man kann nur hoffen das der Markt in absehbarer Zeit einige vernünftige Modelle zu bieten hat. Da viele Gehäuse auf 200mm setzen sollte da wohl bald was kommen ... beQuiet könnte sich mal dransetzen 

Solange kannst du die Lüfter über das Mainboard betreiben, dann merkst du wie laut bzw leise sie sind. Das werde ich heute auch mal versuchen.


G


----------



## xeno75 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, mein Problem ist nur das seit Wochen auf das Mainboard warte. Mindfactory verschiebt seit letzter Woche den Liefertermin auf morgen. Jetzt schon zum 6. Mal. 

Ich fand die Xigmateks auf den Bildern eigentlich recht wertig. Aber leider hat sich der Eindruck nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Kusanar (30. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Same problem here.... hab auch mal über den Shop so ein Kit bestellt, mal guggen wann's ankommt


----------



## Godaishu (31. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Lüfter für 650D

Die sagen man könnte auch den Bitfenix 200mm nehmen. Hat mit dem jemand Erfahrungen?

Und @Xeno: Wenn du eines der P8P67 Boards bei MF bestellt hast, dann rate ich dir dieses zu stornieren und woanders zu kaufen ... ich habe schon ewig darauf gewartet und am Ende doch mehr bezahlt um es gleich zu haben. Schau mal bei K&M da war es nicht teurer und nur nichtmehr online lieferbar ... vlt hat ein Shop bei dir noch eins da.


G


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Ich hab bei zwei Corsair-Gehäusen leider nur die Standardlüfter verbaut, sorry


----------



## xeno75 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*



Godaishu schrieb:


> Lüfter für 650D
> 
> Die sagen man könnte auch den Bitfenix 200mm nehmen. Hat mit dem jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


 
Laut Caseking sind die Bitfenix Spectre 200 mit den Xigmatek-Lüftern kompatibel und die Tiefe passt auch. Sollte also passen. Das Problem ist nur (genau wie bei den Xigmateks) die Montagelöcher sind nur auf einer Seite wodurch die Lüfter ohne Basteln nur für den Platz im Deckel geeignet sind. Aber mit längeren Schrauben oder langen Haltegummis klappt das schon.

Zum Board: Ich habe das Gigabyte P67A UD5 bestellt. Da ist die Verfügbarkeit leider überall schlecht. Bis nächste Woche warte ich noch ab und sonst gibt es ein anderes.


----------



## xeno75 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Heute ist mein Päckchen angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es immer noch nicht so leise wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber das Brummen ist weg und die Lüfter laufen auch auf der niedrigsten Stufe sauber...


----------



## Godaishu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Meines kam auch gestern an. Bei mir genau dasselbe. Die Lüfter rauschen noch ziemlich. Es macht nicht den Eindruck als würde die Lüftersteuerung wirklich unterschiedlich regeln. Jetzt werde ich die Lüfter doch an das Mainboard anschliessen und sehen ob man sie auf ein vernünftiges Niveau regeln kann. Oben baue ich dann meine 2 Silent Wings PWM ein, die kann ich leider nicht mit der Steuerung nutzen ... 

Dafür muss man Corsair auf die Finger hauen


G


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Man muss auch den Punkt der Luftförderung sehen, die Lüfter müssen auch für Powersysteme genügend Luft schaufeln - es gibt keinen Lüfter der über das gesamte Spektrum ruhig läuft, daher ist bei jedem Gehäuse eines jeden Herstellers für eine gewisse Zielrichtung immer ein Kompromiss die Lösung - ist leider so. Da man beim 650D davon ausgeht das die Grafikkarten luftgekühlt betrieben werden und es für Powersysteme gedacht ist - sind die Lüfter in der Zielgruppe nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Der Tower wird nicht als Super Silent o.ä. beworben, das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben


----------



## xeno75 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Das Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall das beste das ich bisher hatte. Ich hatte mir die Lüfter allerdings schon etwas leiser vorgestellt. Den Punkt der Luftförderung erfüllen sie prima und meine Komponenten sind wunderbar kühl. Mein Kritikpunkt ist nur die schlechte Austauschbarkeit des Frontlüfters und die wirklich nicht gelungene Lüftersteuerung. Die Steuerung hättet ihr so auch weglassen können. Und in der nächsten Generation solltet ihr unbedingt 0,5-1cm mehr Platz für den Front fan einplanen.
Alles in allem bin ich aber trotzdem zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Danke für das Feedback,

die Verbesserungsvorschläge leite ich natürlich gerne weiter


----------



## Kusanar (21. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Also ich bin jetzt wieder happy, die komischen Resonanzgeräusche sind weg und die Lüfter laufen auch eine Stufe leiser. Stimmt, ganz "Silent" ist das ganze jetzt noch nicht. Aber bei den Umgebungsgeräuschen, die ich hier hab, fällt der kleine Stinker fast nicht mehr auf


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

 Alles klar, naja als super Silent wird das Case ja nicht beworben


----------



## Kusanar (27. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Reicht schon dass die Resonanzgeräusche Geschichte sind. Wenns eins gibt was ich mehr hasse als fehlende DLLs und kaputte Windoof-Installationen, dann undefinierbare Geräusche die man nicht wegbekommt. Hab deswegen schon mal ein Gehäuse in die Tonne geklopft, das Ding war generell zu "schlabbrig" gebaut und hat an allen Ecken und Enden rumgewackelt


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (29. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Das ist verständlich


----------



## Alex0309 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Wie ist denn die Lüftersteuerung eingestellt , bzw. wie schnell drehen die Lüfter . Ist die Steuerung auf high = 12 Volt , mid = 9 Volt , low = 7 Volt , oder wie sieht das aus.
Ich habe auch ein kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag : Wiso ist vor dem Frontlüfter auch Mesh ? Ich meine davor ist ja auch ein Staubfilter und das Mesh produziert unter Umständen auch Geräusche.
Oder ist das so ne Art Fingerschutz damit , wenn man den Staubfilter enfernt hat sich nicht die Finger am Lüfter verletzt ??
Naja , wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben.

gruß Alex


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Ist ein Schutz korrekt, außerdem gibt es dem Gehäuse zusätzliche Stabilität.

Die Lüftersteuerung regelt nicht so stark, aktuell so zwischen 9 - 12 Volt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

moin moin,

da mein corsair 650d auch von dem lüftersteuerungs problem betroffen ist, und selbst hochwertigste noiseblocker pk3 plötzlich motor geräusche bekommen, wollte ich dieses kit im online shop erwerben, aber er will von mir 90$ porto....
naja dachte ich ich bin auf der falschen seite, aber ich kann da nur von english auf english umstellen.

würde gerne meine lüfter darüber regeln lassen bis die corsair h100 udn das corsair link cooling kit hier erhältlich ist.

mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Bitte Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com mit Bedarfsanfrage und Rechnungskopie des Gehäuses - sollte problemlos und kostenfrei nachgeliefert werden


----------



## Chris_mit_S (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo,
ich hab vorgestern mein 650D bekommen. Ich weiß nicht ob das Problem welches ich habe an der Lüftersteuerung liegt, da es unabhängig davon auftritt welche Regelstufe ich eingestellt habe.
Der Deckel lüfter klackert und vibriert sehr störend (nicht immer aber manchmal komischerweise) und der Frontlüfter gibt andauernd ein hochfrequentes fiepen von sich was sehr nervig ist auf dauer. der Hecklüfter ist ok.
Wenn ich die Steuerung auf höchste Stufe stelle wird dieses Fiepen nur lauter, sollte also nicht an der Regelung liegen. Ich hab jetzt nur schon alles so schön verbaut und verkabelt und würde nur ungerne das komplette Gehäuse zurückschicken..ich denke es ist auch in eurem Sinne so. Gibt es ne möglichkeit die 2x200mm lüfter einzeln zu reklamieren?
Ansonsten bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse, sowas gutes ist mir noch nie untergekommen  (bis auf die Lüfter halt )
Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

klar,

bitte erstmal schauen das in den oberen Lüfter kein Kabel reinragt  das kann schon mal gerne ein Grund zum klackern sein...

sollte das nicht sein - den Lüfter bitte mal ausbauen und senkrecht hinstellen und 1h auf voller Stufe laufen lassen - danach wieder montieren und schauen - in den meisten fällen ist dann dauerhaft ruhe 

Für Austausch der Lüfter - bitte RMA einleiten und dann bitte an CSGEurope@Corsair.com per Mail wenden und dabei die erhaltenen RMA Nummer und CASE ID Angeben und schreiben das beide Lüfter benötigt werden und das Du auch gerne das Lüftersteuerungs Fix-Kit haben möchtest da Du dir nicht sicher bist ob dieser Tower die ältere nicht intakte Version hat.


----------



## Chris_mit_S (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

ok werde ich dann erstmal probieren und dann dort melden wenn das immernoch so ist, vielen dank
ein kabel ragt da nicht rein weil das wie gesagt nur manchmal passiert, hab ich aber noch nie gesehen sowas o.O
melde mich dann hier wenn noch fragen sind


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Alles klar, gerne!

Das mit dem Kabel kann passieren wenn man irgend ein Lüfterkabel o.ä. einfach ungünstig verlegt (muss nicht sein, aber alles schon gehabt) daher der Tip - nachschauen kost ja nix und geht fix


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass zwei Corsair 650D Versionen im Umlauf sind (CC650DW und Corsair CC650DW-1, letzteres mit verbesserter Lüftersteuerung etc.). Nun habe ich gestern eins bei K&M bestellt und werde es die nächsten Tage abholen können. Wie lange ist die neue Version schon im Umlauf? Und werde ich die neue, verbesserte Version bekommen?


----------



## Chris_mit_S (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Ich hatte mich am 12.06. an den Corsair Support gewendet über die angegebene eMail adresse, bisher hab ich noch gar keine antwort erhalten. ist das normal dass es so lange dauert? oder ist es falsch dass ich auf deutsch geschrieben habe? sollte ich es auf englisch schreiben?

der deckellüfter macht das geräusch übrigens nun fast dauerhaft und hört immer nur für ein paar sekunden zwischendurch auf...an der lüftersteuerung liegt es bestimmt nicht da es auf jeder stufe so ist und wenn er das macht vibriert er stark

EDIT:
ich habe immernoch keine antwort erhalten


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Zwei Feiertage diese Woche - kann durchaus sein das es sich verzögert - ist aber nicht üblich diese Wartezeit - schick mir die Mail als Weiterleitung an Corsair@ci7.eu dann schaue ich mir das mal an!

Bezüglich der Revisionen - hängt vom Händler ab was er am Lager hat, die erste liefern wir bereits eine geraume Zeitlang nicht mehr aus (logischer Weise)


----------



## X Broster (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Beträgt die Spannung der Lüftersteuerung 7,9&12 Volt? Habe entsprechendes nirgends gefunden und selbst eingebaute Lüfter waren lauter.


Oft ist zu lesen die Front ist aus Palstik, aber ist die äußerste Schicht wirklich Plastik? Macht mir eher den Eindruck nach einer dünnen Aluminium-Schicht.

Ansonsten ein klasse Case, den Nutzen des Plastik-Quadrates unter den HDD Käfigen gibt mir Rätsel auf.
Achja und die Schraubenauswahl war im Vergleich zu meinem alten Cooler Master extrem Mager. Fünf oder Zehn M3 Schrauben für Hardware hätten dem Case gut getan.


----------



## STSLeon (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung*

Ist die Ersatzlüftersteuerung wieder lieferbar? Mir wurde gesagt, dass diese Woche wieder welche kommen und meine dann auf dem Weg zu mir sein sollte. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts bekommen.


----------

